# Offering My Services



## Alpha (Mar 10, 2006)

Forgive me if this looks like some sort of ad, because it's not.

I ran a web development company for a while, before mostly halting operations when I decided I didn't want to do it as a career. I specialized in Search Engine Optimization and Internet Marketing, but also did a lot of web design work and a bit of web application development. In any event, I know that there are a lot of small-time people here running personal sites, and a few professional photographers that drive business through the web. I'm up for free consultations of any kind, for anybody who wants some assistance with any of the following:


Organic Search Engine Optimization (on and off-page)
Sponsored Search Listings
General Internet Marketing (driving visitors to your site and keeping them there as long as possible)
Web Design (aesthetics or coding)
Dynamic Content
Site Architecture (content management systems, database back ends, etc).
Web Metrics (traffic analysis, logging info about visitors to your site)

If anybody needs any serious work, I still do some freelancing, and don't charge very much anymore. Short of that, i'll help in any way I can for free.


----------



## tranceplant (Mar 12, 2006)

link or stfu :-D


----------



## Alpha (Mar 12, 2006)

link?


----------

